
Show HN: Get 5 proposals from the best designers - zinssmeister
https://www.designinc.com/o/zb
======
rebekk99
I have tried similar services in the past. Eventually the quality of the
designers goes down as the community grows, how are you going to tackle that?

~~~
zinssmeister
That is something we have thought about a lot. Right now all designer on the
platform are invite only. They have to apply, we review their work and make a
decision. That has worked out very well for us so far.

